# Home made protein bars (recipes)



## Z82 (Nov 16, 2012)

No-bake protein oat bars
 Ingredients:
 2 cups dry oatmeal
 4 scoops whey protein powder (vanilla or chocolate works best)
1 cup natural peanut butter
 1/3 cup of water or milk


Directions:
 Mix all ingredients together in a bowl, and then press into a 9-by-9 inch pan lined with wax paper. Freeze for 40 minutes and cut into bars.

Since these bars have a good amount of healthy fat, they are best used when youre not preparing to exercise or recovering from your session, when fat should be avoided.

Blueberry and banana bars
 Ingredients:
 1 cup raw oatmeal
 5 scoops of banana-flavored protein powder
1 cup non-fat dry milk powder
 1 cup fat-free cream cheese
 2 egg whites
 1 banana, mashed
 1 cup blueberries
1 cup water
 3 tsp canola oil


Directions:
 First, preheat the oven to 325F. Combine oatmeal, protein powder and dry milk. Next, in another bowl, combine the cream cheese, egg whites, bananas, blueberries, water, and oil; beat this with an electric mixer until well blended. Pour this batter into a sprayed 9-by-9 inch square pan and bake for 30 to 35 minutes.

These bars are excellent as a pre-workout snack due to their low fat content. If youd like to turn them into a more complete meal, consider adding some nuts or flax seeds to the batter before baking, or smear with peanut butter or another nut butter after they have cooled.

Peanut butter and honey protein bars
 Ingredients:
 1 cup natural peanut butter
1 cup honey
 2 cups oatmeal
 5 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
 1 cup milk

Directions:
 For this protein bar recipe, combine all ingredients in a bowl, press into a pan, and let set in the fridge. Once solid, cut them into individual bars.

Nuts and seeds protein bar
 Ingredients:
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup whole wheat flour or oat bran
 6 scoops vanilla protein powder
 1 cup non-fat dry milk
 2 tbsp flaxseeds
 2 tbsp sunflower seeds
1 cup mixed nuts
 ? cup dried fruit
 1/3 cup natural peanut butter
 2 tsp vanilla
1 cup water


Directions:
 Combine oatmeal, oat bran, protein powder, dry milk powder, seeds, nuts, and dried fruit in a bowl. Stir in natural peanut butter, vanilla and water until moist and spread with a wooden spoon or spatula into a non-stick baking dish. Place in the fridge for an hour until firm.

If youd like to make this recipe more low-carb in nature, consider replacing the dried fruit with another type of nut or seed and replace the oat bran with more ground flaxseeds. This will increase the caloric value of the bars though, so be sure you keep that in mind when working them into your overall diet 

Oatmeal & Banana, PB Bar
 Ingredients

2 scoops Chocolate Whey Protein Powder
3 tbsp Peanut Butter, Smooth
2 cups Oats
5 Egg Whites
3 Bananas, Medium
1 ounce Honey
4 ounces Skim Milk
1.5 tsp Cinnamon
 Cooking Instructions

 Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.
 Place the oats in a blender or food processor and pulse until they reach a flour-like texture. Now place the oats in a mixing bowl and add in the cinnamon and chocolate whey protein powder. Next add in the peanut butter and mix thoroughly.
 Mash your bananas and add them to this mixture, along with the honey and egg whites. Mix well. Finally, add the skim milk and mix again.
 Pour batter into a 9x9 or 9x13 greased baking pan. You may also use a pan lined with parchment paper.
 Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean from the center of the pan. Allow the bars to cool and then cut into 6 bars. You may also cut them into 8 servings if you prefer a lower calories, lower protein bar.
 If using a 9x9 pan the bars with be a little thicker. Cooking time may vary.


----------

